

AWDWR 4th Ed. (covering Rails 3 with Ruby 1.9) is in beta - _pius
http://pragprog.com/titles/rails4/agile-web-development-with-rails-4th-edition

======
mrinterweb
This book blew my mind back in 2006. I have purchased every version since.
Great book.

------
jhancock
Can someone provide feedback on this release as to if it "includes rails 3"
coverage or is "totally focused on rails 3". I would prefer the later; a book
that doesn't take into account migration or trying to explain 2 vs. 3.

~~~
icey
It looks like it specifically focuses on Rails 3. The requirements in Chapter
1 state:

"Ruby on Rails. This beta book was written using Rails version 3 (specifically
Rails 3.0.0.beta3 at the current time)."

~~~
jhancock
cool. can't wait to see more reviews and see this book evolve out of beta. I
used their original release to learn rails and was happy with the results.

I've been on merb for the past 2 years, basically boycotting rails. It looks
like I can stop the boycott for new projects in a few months as things smooth
out.

~~~
icey
If you haven't done it before, I highly recommend signing up for the beta book
program. The pragprogs really do a nice job with the beta PDFs and have a
great system for downloading new versions.

